# AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?



## Scriptor (26. Juli 2019)

*AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe folgendes Gehäuse:
Phanteks Innovative Computer Hardware Design

Hier soll nun demnächst neue Hardware einziehen. Explizit ein Ryzen 3700x.

Gekühlt von folgender AIO:
Deepcool Castle 360 RGB, Wasserkuehlung
Alternativ die 280er Version der AIO

Nun die Frage was mehr Sinn macht.
Die 360er in den Deckel -> größere Fläche aber dafür zieht Sie warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse.
Oder die 280er in die Front -> weniger Fläche aber dafür zieht Sie frische Luft von außen.


Ich bin mir im klaren das Frische Luft tendentiell immer zu bevorzugen ist. In dem Fall aber keine Ahnung wie sich das mit der dafür größeren Radiatorfläche ausgleicht.
Leider bekomme ich eine 360er AIO nicht in die Front.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Ace (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*

Was für eine 280? du redest von einer 360er AIO 
Den Radi oben rein und vorne Frischluft rein dann hast du die Warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse,fertig!


----------



## Scriptor (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*

Habe ich doch geschrieben, es gibt die gleiche als 280er Version.
Ich könnte entweder die 280er nehmen und in der Front verbauen.
Habe es nochmal im Startpost erkenntlicher gemacht.
Die würde dann die Frische Luft über den Radi ansaugen, ins Gehäuse und über normale Lüfter über den Deckel und hinten raus.

Oder alternativ:
360er oben rein, durch den Radi läuft dann die bereits aufgewärmte Luft durch Graka usw und bläst das ganze raus.

Die Frage was ist besser.
Kleinerer Radi aber Frischluft oder größerer Radi aber dafür bereits ein paar Grad erhöhte Luft.


----------



## _wNz_ (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*

Ich habe mir gerade heute den gleichen Prozessor und die Castle 280 bestellt. Die sollte mehr als ausreichend für einen leisen Betrieb mit jeder aktuellen CPU sein, wenn man noch andere Lüfter montiert. Da ich fürs erste beim Standard Takt bleiben werde, versuche ich es sogar mit den original Lüftern leise zu bekommen.
Montiert wird sie wohl ausblasend in den Deckel, damit die Graka kühlere Luft bekommt, die wird tendenziell heißer. Bin aber auch absoluter Anfänger, ich rate nur


----------



## Ace (26. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*



Scriptor schrieb:


> Habe ich doch geschrieben, es gibt die gleiche als 280er Version.
> Ich könnte entweder die 280er nehmen und in der Front verbauen.
> Habe es nochmal im Startpost erkenntlicher gemacht.
> Die würde dann die Frische Luft über den Radi ansaugen, ins Gehäuse und über normale Lüfter über den Deckel und hinten raus.
> ...



wie gesagt Radi oben rein und von vorne frische Luft rein,ich Persönlich würde paar Euro drauf legen und mir diese Set kaufen,da haste mehr davon.
Ein 280er passt gar nicht in die Front bei deinem Gehäuse laut Phanteks und Case King 
Alphacool Eissturm Hurricane Copper 45 2x120mm - Komplettset | DIY Kits CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany


----------



## Patrick_87 (27. Juli 2019)

*AW: AIO für Phanteks Enthoo Luxe Front oder Deckel?*

Pack die 360er in den Deckel , so das frische Luft von außen durch den Radiator im Deckel ins Gehäuse gepustet wird. Dann in die Front noch 2 Lüfter die Luft ins Gehäuse pusten und hinten einen guten 140er Lüfter der warme Luft raus befördert. Wenns passt kannst ja noch einen oder zwei in den Boden packen die auch Luft raus blasen.
Nur weil warme Luft aufsteigt muss nicht immer im Deckel die Luft raus befördert werden. Ich habe in der Front einen 360er und im Deckel auch nen 360er. Beide pusten frische Luft ins Gehäuse. Dazu nen 140er hinten der raus bläst und im Boden auch einer der raus pustet. Hab super Temperaturen damit !
Ein Gehäuse ist ja nicht komplett abgedichtet. Du hast überall Lücken und Öffnungen. Wenn 5 oder 6 Lüfter rein blasen dann sucht sich die Luft schon ihren Weg. Du hast dann ja einen 140er hinten als Ausgang und im Boden noch einen oder zwei. Bei mir funktioniert das super..


----------

